
Broadcast camera lenses at the Olympics can cost as much as a Lamborghini - mozumder
https://www.popsci.com/olympic-camera-lenses-broadcast
======
melling
Japan is already recording the Olympics in 8k.

[https://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2017/10/18/nhk-to-
launch-8k-...](https://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2017/10/18/nhk-to-
launch-8k-channel-in-december-2018/)

Does it use the same lenses?

~~~
smachiz
Not yet:
[http://www.hitachikokusai.com/Products/BroadcastandProfessio...](http://www.hitachikokusai.com/Products/BroadcastandProfessionalCameras/BroadcastandStudioProductionCameras/SK-
UHD8060.html)

------
mark_element
A note, why do they use such small sensors (11mm) rather than the large
sensors in full-frame DSLRs (42 mm)?

Didn't quite get that constraint as being absolutely necessary.

~~~
mozumder
Smaller sensors mean bigger depth-of-field.

Shallow depth-of-field is incredibly distracting for video and difficult to
work with. Everything is out of focus. It's mostly a photography/art thing to
isolate your subject.

You can see how sports program would want everything to be in focus, instead
of just one player. That would look ridiculous.

~~~
alfanick
this + Smaller sensor means larger effective focal length, which tends to
smaller/cheaper lenses.

86x zoom for 35mm sensor would be much larger (so big that it would be
impractical), heavier and much pricier than $200k.

------
jazoom
Interesting read. Thanks. I almost didn't click due to the ridiculous title,
but it doesn't do justice to the article.

